# Gw 5600 G-shock



## mark_midlands (Feb 12, 2007)

ive seen the gw5600 g-shocks, and there described as 2 band wave ceptors

is there a 5 band version of the 5600?


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sadly not. The clamour for one on the G-SHOCK forum has been deafening.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

The 5 band solar gw5500 model is near enough in my book to be the perfect G, if you like the classic 5600 its worth checking out.

D.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a GW5600-B (I think) with a dark display. It's virtually impossible to see the time at night unless you push the light button at which point it lights up green. You can read the display during the day without having to push the button, the display looks red in daylight. My girlfriend hates it though - she much prefers my analogue watches.

It's not solar powered or a wave ceptor but it's accurate, tough & looks good in a big black butch







sort of way - it's a cool watch & I like it very much


----------



## marsques (May 25, 2005)

Is there a reason why that there aren't any new GW-5600 available for Europe?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I have a GW5600-B (I think) with a dark display. It's virtually impossible to see the time at night unless you push the light button at which point it lights up green. You can read the display during the day without having to push the button, the display looks red in daylight. My girlfriend hates it though - she much prefers my analogue watches.
> 
> It's not solar powered or a wave ceptor but it's accurate, tough & looks good in a big black butch
> 
> ...


I have one of these too and I hate it.

I very much like the normal display version though, and have just bought one


----------

